# Exportierte Pfade aus Adobe Illustrator in Freehand



## Julia_99 (9. März 2005)

Folgendes Problem:
Habe aus dem Illustrator ein Pfad-Logo als ai3 exportiert und im Freehand importiert.
Am Bildschirm ist das Logo vollkommen in Ordnung! Jedoch der Drucker zeigt furchtbare Pfade an, Rundungen werden einfach gelöscht und durch Kanten ersetzt!

Lösung. Grund


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. März 2005)

Kannst du vielleicht die Datei mal hochladen.


----------

